# Getting ready for the lay offs



## SarahRides (Jul 19, 2012)

So it's been a long week at work. We had a lot of long meetings this week that have been pretty depressing. I work for a home health agency that is being sold, so we are all getting laid off. They had someone come in and meet with us to tell us pretty much what to do once laid off (applying for unemployment, cobra, etc.) as well as interviewing and resume writing skills. 

We have been told we will start getting our letters within the next month or so notifying us of our dates, severance packages, etc. I have a job interview with the new company August 1st and am hoping all works out and that I will maybe have a job. If I do get a job with them, it'll be a cut in benefits, hopefully not a cut in pay, but if they do offer me a job, it'll at least be something. 

At least my current company is being pretty supportive by doing all these things to help us prepare. It could have been worse, they could have just shut the doors on us!


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 19, 2012)

So sorry to hear that Sarah. Fingers crossed and hoping for the best for you and your family in these tough times.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 19, 2012)

Sarah, so sorry to hear that. I went through the same thing and was without work for about 18 months. Hopefully you'll get your severance package before you get the other job. If you get the job first they may not give it to you. Still just having a job is huge without double dipping. Good luck to you.


----------



## SarahRides (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks! Our current company has been trying to make this as painless as possible, and I'm interested to see what the new company that is buying the agency has to say. I'm pretty hopeful that they will be hiring a lot of us, but we really won't know. And we don't really know what to expect as far as pay, benefits, etc. Our current company has AWESOME benefits, I was really hoping to be there for the long term, I had been there for 6 years already. It just really stinks starting over and going into the unknown!


----------



## jeepingchick (Jul 19, 2012)

oh UGH Im so sorry :-( thats horrible!!!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jul 19, 2012)

I am really sorry to hear that Sarah - I hope another door opens for you !! It also has been shaky at my job as well , I hate taking time off as you never know if you will have a job when you come back in these times


----------



## BobF (Jul 19, 2012)

The new medical device taxes have a pretty deep round of layoffs happening in medical device companies as well. Sorry to hear about your predicament. Maybe the new gig will better in the long run.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 19, 2012)

Sarah, I am very sorry to hear of your job situation. These are extremely difficult times for many people and it is such a shame that it has all come to this. I believe that "cream comes to the top" and you will be fine. Keep your great attitude and that will sustain you no matter what happens. My very best wishes to you.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Jul 20, 2012)

I couldn't agree more. I remember the last time I went through that, Looking in your rear view mirror as you're drive home from work wondering if it's the last time you'll be doing that. too many people know what that feels like these days.

Land on your feet for all of us OK?

Steve


----------



## Julie (Jul 20, 2012)

Good luck Sarah, I'm sure you will be fine. You seem to have that wining personality that people like.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 20, 2012)

That really sucks Sarah! Ots actually what I need to do. I really need to find another job that is much easier on my body. Just cant afford the paycut yet. I truly hope you at least get the job and its close to what you were getting before!! Fingers crossed for ya girl.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 20, 2012)

Sorry to hear about that Sarah. Fingers crossed that it works out for you.


----------



## JohnT (Jul 20, 2012)

Sarah, 

Take my advise. You have GOT to believe in yourself. The true pain of going through something like this (outside of the financial) is that they take your years of service and make you feel like they meant nothing. Do not fall victim to this. You are experienced and dedicated and a true asset to any company fortunate to have you.

Have you thought about sending your resume out to other companies before your interview? Sort of ... Plan for the worst, but hope for the best. Since they will be cutting your benefits and salary, I would send out the resume to anybody that is accepting and see what is out there before the 8/1 interview.


----------



## SarahRides (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you for the support everyone! I just got my letter today, my last day is September 18th which leaves me just under 2 months.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 23, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Sarah. Being in health care, hopefully you'll find something soon. Good Luck!


----------



## SarahRides (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks! The agency buying ours is hiring, so I'm hopeful!


----------



## tonyt (Jul 23, 2012)

Good luck. Home Health is an in demand industry. You'll be fine in long run.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 23, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Sarah.

Every year and the end of the year letters go thru the IT department for head cuts within the organization.

So it is always a possibility for me every year in the IT world..

Keep your head up and be positive - you will find something...


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jul 26, 2012)

Sorry to hear the bad news Sarah, keep your head up and fight on. I find that with changes in my own life, if I view them as challenges and take them head on... things turn out for the better. Looking back, I wouldn't want to go back to the old situations. Good luck with the hunt.


----------



## SarahRides (Jul 27, 2012)

Thank you everyone! I have an interview next week with one agency, and am currently arranging for an interview with a second agency (hopefully next week).


----------



## Julie (Jul 27, 2012)

Good luck, Sara!

You know sometimes there is some good that comes out of the bad. You just don't know, you might up with a better job than you had.


----------



## soccer0ww (Aug 4, 2012)

I hope the new job works out for you. Shame you are being laid off. It is tough for all the medical device producers. The company I work for( we make xray systems) has announced layoffs as well just don't know who will get chopped yet.


----------



## SarahRides (Aug 26, 2012)

So my last day at my current agency is September 18th. I've been to a few job interviews, I got a job offer from one agency and am just waiting to hear back from another to make a decision. 

Work has been chaotic, I'm glad I had last week off! The next 3 1/2 weeks are going to be a zoo, there are a lot of loose ends to tie up! Which ever job I end up with, I told them I would start on October 1st, which will give me about a week and a half off between. Assuming that I will actually have a paying job lined up, I'm going to plan a trip to Walker's some time that last week of September, I'll probably stay a few days to do some sightseeing and visit a few wineries too! I'm sure it'll be an exciting time of year around that area.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 27, 2012)

Sounds like things are lining up for you Sarah. Fingers crossed all goes well!


----------

